# Γεια σας! Η φράση " έφαγα πακέτο" είναι το ίδιο σαν " έφαγα  πόρτα ". Σας ευχαριστώ!



## Uri izakis

! Η φράση " έφαγα πακέτο" είναι το ίδιο σαν " έφαγα  πόρτα ";....έχουν  την ίδια  σημασία;. Σας ευχαριστώ!


----------



## dmtrs

Έφαγα πακέτο (<τρώω πακέτο) means (mainly) I was very disappointed.
Έφαγα πόρτα (<τρώω πόρτα) means I was rejected.
The only connection I can see between the two is that when you are rejected (όταν φας πόρτα) you are, of course, disappointed (τρως πακέτο).


----------



## Helleno File

So how would you say "I ate a takeaway" that you weren't disappointed with ?!


----------



## dmtrs

It's all in the context.
Like you wouldn't chase a running nose, would you?


----------



## Helleno File

dmtrs said:


> It's all in the context.
> Like you wouldn't chase a running nose, would you?


Χαχαχα!


----------



## Uri izakis

dmtrs said:


> Έφαγα πακέτο (<τρώω πακέτο) means (mainly) I was very disappointed.
> Έφαγα πόρτα (<τρώω πόρτα) means I was rejected.
> The only connection I can see between the two is that when you are rejected (όταν φας πόρτα) you are, of course, disappointed (τρως πακέτο).



Thanks a lot


----------



## Uri izakis

Σε ευχαριστώ dmtrs!!


----------



## dmtrs




----------

